# Woodbury jar



## ScottBSA (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought these jars a couple of weeks ago.  I'm not much of a fruit jar guy and thought my wife might like them, or I could sell them.  Nope on the selling.  I had to move my straight sided Cokes to the basement so these could be in the window.  Pretty nice condition for being about 120 years old.  Now I need to learn more about fruit jars. Scott


----------



## deenodean (Jan 21, 2014)

You got 2 very nice jars. Proper closures complete the jar and up the value. With jars size and condition matters , The Red Book is an excellent guide to over 10,000 variations of jars including price estimations.


----------



## MNJars (Jan 22, 2014)

That Woodbury monogram is sure pretty!  Both jars have nice looking closures which is why they tend to have good collectible interest.  Glad you kept them.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 22, 2014)

I really like jars too but haven't taken the time to learn about them. Nice.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice jars Scott !


----------

